# Satellite Plus Pro in 18" deep tank?



## Acton (Jan 19, 2017)

So I've been doing a lot of research on converting my tank to a high tech planted setup. I'm making a series of topics regarding the new setup, and if you guys are interested take a look at those topics too regarding what I plan to do with this setup! I figured it would be better to make separate topics on each question so I don't post a huge essay for you guys to glaze over. Hopefully doing it this way will be the more straight forward approach instead of just throwing out 30 questions at once so here goes. 

----

Currently I have a 30 gallon aquarium which is 30x12x18. I feel that this isn't the ideal planted tank as this is considered a "tall" tank and my current light probably wont get the PAR down to the bottom of the tank at the substrate level needed for plants like dwarf hairgrass. 

My current light fixture is a Current Satellite Plus Pro LED light. At 12" the light provides 70-75 PAR according to the video I'm going to link to below. 






It's estimated at 14:10 in the video that at 16" of depth the light probably provides 35 PAR which I'm not sure provides enough light for carpeting plants like dwarf hairgrass. Is 35 PAR enough for dwarf hairgrass? I'm aware that dwarf hairgrass has other requirements to in order successfully grow it such as co2 injection, adding fertilizer, and substrate type which I plan to make separate topics on. 

Like I said before I'm making another topic concerning substrate, but at this point I'd be willing to put 3-4" of substrate max in my tank to bring the plants closer to the light, but I'm open to adding more then that if the prevailing opinion is that I need more for the plants in general. I'd prefer to not take up that much room in my tank from the fish just to get the plants closer to the light, but that I'm aware of that option if need be.

What are my other options? If I get another fixture to place next to my current LED light will I be able to get the needed PAR down to the dwarf hairgrass? If so are there any affordable options out there? My current fixture cost $160, I'd like to keep it below $100 for an additional light if need be. Thanks!

Edit: Did some more thinking on my own and found out about this light on youtube, the Green Element EVO 24"-30" LED Aquarium Light. It sells for $49.95 on Amazon. Cory from Aquarium Co-Op does a video on it here: 






He includes PAR values for the light fixture in the video. This light actually provides more PAR then my original Satelite Plus Pro, but has some negatives including the fact that it uses a lot of watts. 

I also found this image on another thread regarding the Satelite Plus Pro and PAR values at different depths.


















Now my question is *would these two lights put together be to much PAR?* There's already some low light plants that I have in quarantine that I'm not going to use in this tank because I'm looking to make this tank a high light setup. The only other plants I really have my mind set on in using in my new setup besides the dwarf hairgrass are Alternanthera Reineckii 'telanthera Cardinalis', and Alternanthera Reineckii Purple Lilacina. Thoughts?


----------



## Acton (Jan 19, 2017)

I put a lot of work into writing up this post. No one has any opinions at all on the subject?


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thankyou for all your hard work on this particular light! I currently have a Plus Pro and a Plus on my 75g tank (see link below). With the 2 lights combined I am getting good growth out of the various plants but nothing steller out of the s. repens (this plant actually looks better in my low tech 20g). With your tank only 12" wide, I think 2 of the plus pro's might be a bit much. But, the advantage of the Plus Pro is you can dim each channel to what ever suits your needs (i.e., Red 100%, Blue 100%, Green 20%, White 75%). One thing I have learned over the past few years with lighting is to make small changes and see what happens in the tank. If I suddenly borrowed Burr740's super bright light (120 par on the floor of a 75g) and put it on my tank I would likely have an algae farm within a week. If I spent a few months ramping up to that 120 par lighting level, removing slow growing plants, adding more demanding plants I would eventually be able to run that light.

So, I guess the bottom line is it would not hurt getting 2 plus pro lights - then you have the options available to you to grow anything given proper adjustment time, proper fertilizer, proper water chemistry, etc, etc, etc LOL


----------



## Acton (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm not sure I can afford another plus pro, but I could spend $50 on the EVO. I'm only looking into getting a second light because of the depth of my tank, 18" without any substrate. I plan to add 3" of substrate. 

I'm concerned about getting the EVO and then having to much light which would turn my tank into an algae farm like you said. I think I need more then one light to grow dwarf hairgrass at 15" depth at the substrate level though. The first video seems to imply that at 12" the satellite plus pro puts out 75 PAR, and at 16" it would provide 35 PAR. This contradicts the chart that I posted further down in my initial post. 

I'm really on the fence at this point about whether or not I should get another light. The other issue with my light is its a 24" light with brackets that allow it to fit on my 30" long tank. A second light might help to get more light to the corners of the tank. . .


----------

